# Cute babies Kyanos and Icarus



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

A thread for some very silly baby boys who joined the family in March


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Meskhenet said:


> A thread for some very silly baby boys who joined the family in March


The boys are looking so cute, I love their colors.


----------



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

Cody said:


> The boys are looking so cute, I love their colors.


i'm glad you like them, i'm fascinated by their unique colours and they do such silly things like throwing food out of the cage or having a dummy spit to be put to bed at a certain time


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kyanos and Icarus are adorable!!*


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

they are so adorable, love their colors


----------



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful baby!!*


----------



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

in case you wondered what granny thinks of the new kiddos









Granny loves her new spoil babies, she even hand feeds them with millet and likes to cuddle with them. Poor mum was devastated without Tanji and Maloh but these babies have helped her feel happy again. She doesn't want human grandchildren, she's quite happy with baby birds who watch crime shows under the covers and say "what doin?"


----------



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

ahh Kyanos is growing up so fast with his baby stripes disappearing now


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful boy.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Goodness he's so adorable!! My heart is melting


----------

